# Old Wiki Borked



## stonegod (Mar 29, 2010)

I know its supposed to be going away, but its broken this morning (error below). We'd like some warning so LEB/L4W can move everything off-site since (IIRC) the new wiki will be going way. Can someone either
- Get it back up so we can backup and move (probably easier)
- Send us the files so we can move them (likely harder)
Thanks.

I'd like it if a wiki did stay around on ENWorld The Next Generation, but if its gone, its gone.[sblock=Error Text]
Warning: array_merge() [function.array-merge]: Argument #1 is not an array in /www/enworld.org/production/vbWiki/arcane_vbulletin_core.php on line 94

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/forum/includes/class_core.php:3277) in /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/wiki/includes/User.php on line 1981

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/forum/includes/class_core.php:3277) in /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/wiki/includes/User.php on line 1982

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/forum/includes/class_core.php:3277) in /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/wiki/includes/User.php on line 1985

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/forum/includes/class_core.php:3277) in /www/enworld.org/production/vbWiki/vbWiki_Hooks.php on line 178

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/forum/includes/class_core.php:3277) in /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/wiki/includes/User.php on line 1947

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/forum/includes/class_core.php:3277) in /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/wiki/includes/User.php on line 1950

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/forum/includes/class_core.php:3277) in /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/wiki/includes/User.php on line 1956

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/forum/includes/class_core.php:3277) in /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/wiki/includes/User.php on line 1947

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/forum/includes/class_core.php:3277) in /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/wiki/includes/User.php on line 1950

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/forum/includes/class_core.php:3277) in /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/wiki/includes/User.php on line 1956

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/forum/includes/class_core.php:3277) in /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/wiki/includes/WebResponse.php on line 10

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/forum/includes/class_core.php:3277) in /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/wiki/includes/WebResponse.php on line 10

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/forum/includes/class_core.php:3277) in /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/wiki/includes/WebResponse.php on line 10

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/forum/includes/class_core.php:3277) in /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/wiki/includes/WebResponse.php on line 10

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/forum/includes/class_core.php:3277) in /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/wiki/includes/WebResponse.php on line 10

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/forum/includes/class_core.php:3277) in /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/wiki/includes/WebResponse.php on line 10

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/forum/includes/class_core.php:3277) in /www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/wiki/includes/WebResponse.php on line 10[/sblock]


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm begging one last time, please don't kill the Wiki

All the other options we've come up with suck.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 29, 2010)

Ugggh.  I have no idea what those errors mean or where to even begin fixing it.  Looks like I'll be spending some quality hours with Google in my immediate future!


----------



## stonegod (Mar 29, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Ugggh.  I have no idea what those errors mean or where to even begin fixing it.  Looks like I'll be spending some quality hours with Google in my immediate future!



All of us over at LEW/L4W do appreciate it. 

I assume we are still correct that both wiki's are going away?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 29, 2010)

stonegod said:


> All of us over at LEW/L4W do appreciate it.
> 
> I assume we are still correct that both wiki's are going away?




There's no decision yet.  It's a technical thing - if they can survive the upgrade to vBulletin 4, I have absolutely no problem with keeping them.  But I've no idea how the various softwares will interact at the moment.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 29, 2010)

Morrus said:


> There's no decision yet.  It's a technical thing - if they can survive the upgrade to vBulletin 4, I have absolutely no problem with keeping them.  But I've no idea how the various softwares will interact at the moment.



MediaWiki is preferred over the "new" wiki, but we can work with either if needed. But let us know when it is known.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 30, 2010)

stonegod said:


> All of us over at LEW/L4W do appreciate it.
> 
> I assume we are still correct that both wiki's are going away?




I just wanted to echo this statement Morrus. 

Thanks.


----------



## covaithe (Mar 30, 2010)

This thread on the vBSEO forums seems like it describes similar symptoms.

Warning: Cannot modify header information - vBulletin SEO Forums

Meanwhile, using Firefox 3.6.2, I pasted in the url of a wiki page, and was able to see its contents, despite not being logged in:  

[sblock=screenshot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

In Chrome and IE 8, it redirected me to the "you must log in" page instead.  

When I did log in, again in FF I was able to see the page contents despite the error, while in Chrome and IE 8 it just shows the errors. 

[sblock=screenshot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/sblock]

Might be useful for people who are desperate to back up their favorite page, in case this is down for a while.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 30, 2010)

Just to point out I found that the wiki is working through the rpgnews.org site

http://rpgnews.org/wiki/index.php/Category:L4W


----------

